
Introducing Mapbox Studio - eden_halperin
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/announcing-mapbox-studio/
======
BHSPitMonkey
Fun trick with the background video at the top of the page: Right-click and
select "Unmute" to hear some employee chatter.

Might have been a good idea to drop the audio stream altogether to make the
download a little smaller.

~~~
idbehold
Direct link for the lazy: [https://www.mapbox.com/blog/assets/studio-
launch/header.webm](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/assets/studio-
launch/header.webm)

------
vespakoen
I have been waiting for this, will probably be able to remove some scripts
that I made around mapbox-gl, however, after logging in and clicking through
the intro, I have to confirm my password and get a "Oops, something went
wrong. Please wait 60 seconds before logging in again." anyone else seeing
this?

~~~
vespakoen
Created a new account and that seemed to have solved my problem

------
iamleppert
Really cool! Nice to see the use of MapboxGL!

------
lcswi
This seems to require a mapbox account. Can I not use it locally like
tilemill?

~~~
incanus77
Nope, it ties into ~75 backend APIs and needs to run in a browser. You might
look into building a single-site "app" for its URL though, with something like
[http://fluidapp.com](http://fluidapp.com).

